# Lyrics or Poetry that Inspire Travel



## Tengu91 (Jul 22, 2020)

I posted something similar to this a couple years ago, but that was a call for songs and playlists. What lyrics or lines of poetry do you find yourself humming or thinking about when the urge to travel hits? I've been in Mexico for about 7 months and I'm eager to move on. Here's what I've got going through my head 24/7 these days!

"Aeroplane, aeroplane
Don't leave without me
'Cause I'm out here all by myself
And I got no place to sleep"
- The Lawrence Arms

"Is this the life that you lead
or the life that's lead for you
Will you take the road,
that's been laid out before you?"
- Rise Against

"I'm here to take the best of what I'm living and I don't plan on losing it
I take my chance every single night and every single day before we start
fading away"
- Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!

They cannot scare me with their empty spaces
Between stars--on stars where no human race is.
I have it in me so much nearer home
To scare myself with my own desert places.
- "Desert Places" Robert Frost


----------



## Barf (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh

oh oohh

no

my stomach is rumblin

Butt I have no place to gooo​
i tighten and

i

Pray​
but cause that food

i​
ate

my aasshhoollee

will

SPRaY

~ barf

ps wash
y
O​U​R​
handz!
(capital exclamation)

~Barf 
23/07/2020


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2020)

So many for me.

Any of Everett Ruess prose. If ya dont know, google this kid.
John Muir
Jack London (especially his shorts on riding frieght)
Jack Kerouack
Hunter S
Mark Twain's stuff on travel is great.
Thoreau

I could go on and on, but this is a good place to start for travel hunger youngsters.


----------



## Barf (Jul 26, 2020)

I have a $35 library fine I need to pay

Yes the Hunter S Thompson autobiography was worth it.

Man, those library fines are ridiculous.

I think Seinfeld made an episode about that.


----------



## Tengu91 (Jul 26, 2020)

@MFB You, my friend, just filled my "To Be Read" list for the next couple weeks! I'm about to head to South Dakota for a while and I'm bringing a carry-on's worth of clothes and books. Once I get there I will DEFINITELY be looking into every author on the list!

@Barf When I was a kid I was never more terrified than when I returned a book late. I always imagined worse case scenarios and thought the librarians were going to call the cops on me for returning books late...Or, even worse than that, ban me from the library entirely! haha


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 28, 2020)

The Cramps song, always loved it

Life is short
Filled with stuff
Dont know what for
I aint had enough

I learned all I know
By the age of 9
But I could better myself
If I could only find..

Some new kind of kick


----------



## Bozorg (Aug 1, 2020)

Anybody hear Anarchy by Utah Phillips and Ani diFranco? Kind of about hopping trains, anarchy, pacifism and privilege. Also "Bum On The Rod", Utah has lots of old hopping and bumming stories and songs from the 60s. He also interviewed old bums and Wobblies from the 1910s and 20s, and put it to music as well as playing old protest songs. Old school anarchy folk.
Martin Sexton has some traveling tunes like Black Sheep, Freedom of the Road, and Glory Bound.
Ramblin Jack Elliot, more old school train/traveling folk. Railroad Bill, Hard Traveling.
Magnetic Fields: Papa Was A Rodeo, Born On A Train, Lonely Highway, When The Open Road Is Closing In.

Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## Tengu91 (Aug 3, 2020)

Bozorg said:


> Anybody hear Anarchy by Utah Phillips and Ani diFranco? Kind of about hopping trains, anarchy, pacifism and privilege. Also "Bum On The Rod", Utah has lots of old hopping and bumming stories and songs from the 60s. He also interviewed old bums and Wobblies from the 1910s and 20s, and put it to music as well as playing old protest songs. Old school anarchy folk.
> Martin Sexton has some traveling tunes like Black Sheep, Freedom of the Road, and Glory Bound.
> Ramblin Jack Elliot, more old school train/traveling folk. Railroad Bill, Hard Traveling.
> Magnetic Fields: Papa Was A Rodeo, Born On A Train, Lonely Highway, When The Open Road Is Closing In.
> ...


 Damn homie. Way to hook it up! Im looking forward to checking out ALL of these once Im settled!


----------



## Bozorg (Aug 4, 2020)

Tengu91 said:


> Damn homie. Way to hook it up! Im looking forward to checking out ALL of these once Im settled!


I forgot the two biggest scumbum lyricists of all time! Townes Van Zandt and Blaze Foley were two Austin cowboy alcoholics in the 80s. Kicked out of every club and drinking rotgut they wrote some incredible songs. Townes was famous for " Pancho and Lefty" but he also wrote the best blues song ever. "Marie" is about train hopping, living under a bridge, busking, love and death. Highly recommended deep cut. He also did "Highway Kind" and many other gems.
Blaze wrote "Clay Pigeons" about starting over and riding a Greyhound. Great song.
He also lived in a tree house and wrote a song about that called "living in the woods in a tree"
Enjoy


----------



## Bozorg (Aug 4, 2020)

Bozorg said:


> I forgot the two biggest scumbum lyricists of all time! Townes Van Zandt and Blaze Foley were two Austin cowboy alcoholics in the 80s. Kicked out of every club and drinking rotgut they wrote some incredible songs. Townes was famous for " Pancho and Lefty" but he also wrote the best blues song ever. "Marie" is about train hopping, living under a bridge, busking, love and death. Highly recommended deep cut. He also did "Highway Kind" and many other gems.
> Blaze wrote "Clay Pigeons" about starting over and riding a Greyhound. Great song.
> He also lived in a tree house and wrote a song about that called "living in the woods in a tree"
> Enjoy


Townes also wrote "I'll be here in the morning" about traveling. Also wrote "waiting around to die" trainhopping and booze jail and drugs. Forgot those two, also great songs


----------

